# McKenzie highway open?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am headed to the Peoria TTs tomorrow and thinking of going home via 126 up the Mckenzie. I have wanted to ride the old pass road, but the one time I tried it was closed due to a wild fire. I understand with all the snow last winter, that may be an issue there. Anyone know if they have it open yet...I think it is #242 to Sisters.
Don Hanson


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

According to Oregon DOT, it is still closed...
ORE242
MP 65.89 - 83.7
ORE242, 11 miles East of Intersection with McKenzie Highway ORE126
Seasonal Closure
Weather Impact

Lanes Affected: (Westbound) Median , All Lanes , Shoulder (Eastbound) Median , All Lanes , Shoulder
Comments: Highway 242 Mckenzie Highway remains closed to motor vehicles due to snow. Crews are clearing road as snow melts. Highway closed at mp 65.9 westside and at mp 79 on the east side. Pedestrians and bicyclists use caution and watch for equipment in road.
Public Contact: ODOT/NWTOC Salem
Incident #: 96219
Last Updated: 06/09/2011 4:43 pm

MM


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Mailmover said:


> According to Oregon DOT, it is still closed...
> ORE242
> MP 65.89 - 83.7
> ORE242, 11 miles East of Intersection with McKenzie Highway ORE126
> ...


 Yes, thanks, I saw that on the ODOT pages, but it's been mentioned that many cyclists ride the highway before it is opened to auto traffic, right around this time of year....and I was wondering if it might be the right time to give it a try myself. I guess I'll look tomorrow on my way back home , via Bend, and report back, if nobody else responds before I head out at 5am for the OBRA TT ch down by Corvallis. I've seen photos posted in the past of cyclist and huge snowbanks...
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

As of Sunday, the word on McKenzie Hwy is the east road is plowed to the summit, but not the west side. I skipped it on my trip home from the OBRA TT, which was held in almost perfect conditions...Overcast with just a zepher now and again. I ...had fun.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

McKenzie Hwy - wow, that brings back some good memories, fabulous road, especially cresting over the top through the lunar rocks. I'll have to get back to Bend one day and ride all these roads.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Sure wished they would so some road improvements and provide a shoulder of sorts so the Summer Riders could ride a bit safer than they are... Hwy 126 is heavily used by Folks who live up the river, vacationers and Truckers....


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mailmover said:


> Sure wished they would so some road improvements and provide a shoulder of sorts so the Summer Riders could ride a bit safer than they are... Hwy 126 is heavily used by Folks who live up the river, vacationers and Truckers....


which is why ya have to take advantage of it being closed to motorist, and open to cyclist for that short window.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Just for general information for anyone wishing to ride the McKenzie Pass Highway 242

http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/HWY/REGION4/docs/news_releases/2011/McKenzieHwy-open-to-bikes-peds.pdf


----------

